# Wished I lived in...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish I lived in a village! One near by the water, a small one, with lots of fresh air. There won't be a ton of fast food chains or cars. There would be a giant park. Everyone would be friendly, and you wouldn't be the village idiot because you have a mental illness. Anyone else wish this? At the same time I know it would be horrible lol. I know everyone would know you're sick and stuff and maybe not treat you well. Oh well.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I wish I lived in a village! One near by the water, a small one, with lots of fresh air. There won't be a ton of fast food chains or cars. There would be a giant park. Everyone would be friendly, and you wouldn't be the village idiot because you have a mental illness. Anyone else wish this? At the same time I know it would be horrible lol. I know everyone would know you're sick and stuff and maybe not treat you well. Oh well.


It sounds like a beautiful dream to be indulged in.

In tiny communities, people know everything about each other - and this can be annoying. But otherwise it is more like a family (which can also be annoying) than what you get in a city.

So imagen yourself there...with people who care...fresh water and air. Perhaps you can realize your dream. Ducks in the stream.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes maybe thank you for the reply







I just realized that in a rush I mistyped the title. Anyway...I don't think I could stand being far away from my real family which lives in a city! but maybe a vacation in a village somewhere for a long period of time..maybe if I get lots of money someday..


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Yes maybe thank you for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wish I had money. Would spend a year in southern France (love French food!) Then check out New Zealand. Spend month in South American with the llamas in the mountains. There is truly much beauty to be seen and experienced. With our busy, hard-working lives ... no wonder we end up will illnesses.

So I try little things. Last December I cooked my first Yorkshire pudding (was excellent) and a steamed pudding (good, but not excellent). Then you can look at pictures on the TV or internet and imaging what it must be like (even imaging the smell).


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Right before I got DP I was in the Ukraine and traveled to a remote gypsy village in a far off mountain region. It was amazing how these people lived. I felt like I traveled back in time 500 years. What you wrote made me think of my times there because they lived right on a river. I've thought about and imagined how life would be there.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

nirvana said:


> Right before I got DP I was in the Ukraine and traveled to a remote gypsy village in a far off mountain region. It was amazing how these people lived. I felt like I traveled back in time 500 years. What you wrote made me think of my times there because they lived right on a river. I've thought about and imagined how life would be there.


Go for it!

Just Goggled 'Carpathaian mountain pictures' - beautiful. I grew up in the Rockies. Miss the clear, crisp air. Sometimes it would be so quiet that you could hear a bee 20 feet away.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I was on a vacation this past summer in a village type town next to the lake. It was pretty amazing. Even though I felt the usual anxiousness the lake also made me feel calm. Was nice...


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats pretty cool... i wish everyone was wild(not in a scary way but in a Avatar movie kindof way) and just lived off the land and felt really connected and thankful for it. I'm sure dp wouldnt exist in that lifestyle!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the most awesome thing in the world would be to start a dp colony and live "village style". Farm, build our own houses, do everything natural, organic, raw - together with people who have DP and live off the land away from society.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

nirvana said:


> I think the most awesome thing in the world would be to start a dp colony and live "village style". Farm, build our own houses, do everything natural, organic, raw - together with people who have DP and live off the land away from society.


I'm being converted ^^


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

We've always talked about it jokingly on here. I wonder how many people would seriously consider doing this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

nirvana said:


> We've always talked about it jokingly on here. I wonder how many people would seriously consider doing this?


I don't know about an entire DP village, but I think the DP House idea is possible.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I don't know about an entire DP village, but I think the DP House idea is possible.


Wish I didn't get scared...

... walking down my own street.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

nirvana said:


> I think the most awesome thing in the world would be to start a dp colony and live "village style". Farm, build our own houses, do everything natural, organic, raw - together with people who have DP and live off the land away from society.


That is the best idea ive heard/read







all day !!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, what a nice thread









I wished I lived on a horse and cattle farm in America... just at the end of nowhere with my boy friend, our children and animals... everything would be green, there would be rivers and little water falls and we would visit our family and friends in a Jeep wearing Cowboy huts and Jeans grin. I would write books and be a well-known author and my boyfriend would raise and sell cattle and horses. Ohhhhhh









I totally prefer villages to cities, so I know what you mean. Sure, they know a lot more about you than in the city, but in a city, they also pretend to know everything, although they do not


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> Oh, what a nice thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does your dream not surprize me?







Keep it going - who knows, you might be able to do some of this.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's fun to dream


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

nirvana said:


> It's fun to dream


Dreams can be a guide for shaping one's own future reality.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Thats pretty cool... i wish everyone was wild(not in a scary way but in a Avatar movie kindof way) and just lived off the land and felt really connected and thankful for it. I'm sure dp wouldnt exist in that lifestyle!


People are too disconnected from nature at the moment. They don't even know what nature is...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> People are too disconnected from nature at the moment. They don't even know what nature is...


Doesn't nature come in neat little boxes at the supermarket?


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Doesn't nature come in neat little boxes at the supermarket?


No.

Lol...


----------

